# Moonset



## erick

Cerco una parola italiana per esprimere un "moonset."  Cioè, il momento o l'azione in cui la luna scende sotto l'orizzonte.  E' proprio come il tramonto (sunset) ma con la luna invece del sole.  Siete liberi ad usare la vostra licenza poetica!  Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Elisa68

Come per il sole noi diciamo _la luna tramonta_.


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Come per il sole noi diciamo _la luna tramonta_.


Grazie Elisa.  Esiste una spiegazione?  E' la parola "tramonta/e" costruita da due parole?  "Tra" + "monte" = between the mountains?  Sarei felice se qualcuno potrebbe fare l'analisi logica.  Merci encore.


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Cerco una parola italiana per esprimere un "moonset." Cioè, il momento o l'azione in cui la luna scende sotto l'orizzonte. E' proprio come il tramont*o* (sunset) ma con la luna invece del sole. Siete liberi ad usare la vostra licenza poetica! Grazie in anticipo.


 
sun/moonset: sorgere/levarsi del sole/della luna


----------



## erick

uinni said:
			
		

> sun/moonset: sorgere/levarsi del sole/della luna


Stavo cercando l'opposto.  "Sorgere/levarsi..." sarebbe "sun/moon_rise_"


----------



## Elisa68

erick said:
			
		

> Grazie Elisa. Esiste una spiegazione? E' la parola "tramonta/e" costruita da due parole? "Tra" + "monte" = between the mountains? Sarei felice se qualcuno potrebbe fare l'analisi logica. Merci encore.


_Tramonta_ è la terza persona singolare del verbo tramontare. Deriv. di _monte_, col pref. _tra-_; propr. 'andare oltre i monti' (source: Garzanti).
_Il tramonto_ è il sostantivo ed è solo maschile.


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Stavo cercando l'opposto. "Sorgere/levarsi..." sarebbe "sun/moon_rise_"


 
Oops, sorry; a feudian slip of mine...
Then, I am afraid you are left with one phrase only .


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Il tramonto_ è il sostantivo ed è solo maschile.


Grazie per la tua risposta veloce, sono utili le tue spiegazione e citazione.  Quindi, se non sbaglio, dirò «_il tramonto della luna_», sì?


----------



## Elisa68

Esattamente!


----------



## fredericks

erick said:
			
		

> Grazie Elisa. Esiste una spiegazione? E' la parola "tramonta/e" costruita da due parole? "Tra" + "monte" = between the mountains? Sarei felice se qualcuno *potesse *fare l'analisi logica.  Merci encore.



volevo solo correggere il verbo...spero non ti offenda . sbagliamo anche noi italiani


----------



## erick

fredericks said:
			
		

> volevo solo correggere il verbo...spero non ti offenda . sbagliamo anche noi italiani


Come posso prendere offesa?  Ti devo ringraziare perché ogni vostra correzione è gradita.  Mentre stavo scrivendo la mia frase originale pensavo che la parole giuste fosse «potesse» perché spesso la condizionale è usata con il congiuntivo imperfetto.  Ma avevo dubito...  Grazie Fredericks.


----------



## fredericks

ok...allora ti correggo ancora qualcosina



			
				erick said:
			
		

> Come posso (prendere offesa)offendermi? Ti devo ringraziare perché ogni vostra correzione è gradita. Mentre stavo scrivendo la mia frase originale pensavo che la parola giuste fosse «potesse» perché spesso il condizionale è usato con il congiuntivo imperfetto.  Ma avevo dei dubbi/ Ma non ero sicuro... (dubito) Grazie Fredericks.



ciao


----------



## lsp

fredericks said:
			
		

> ok...allora ti correggo ancora qualcosina


You left out "la parola giust*a*"


----------



## fredericks

lsp said:
			
		

> You left out "la parola giust*a*"



you're absolutely right!...hehe


----------



## V52

erick said:
			
		

> Grazie Elisa. Esiste una spiegazione? E' la parola "tramonta/e" costruita da due parole? "Tra" + "monte" = between the mountains? Sarei felice se qualcuno potrebbe fare l'analisi logica. Merci encore.



Hi Erick
You left us the chance to be  poetic, right?  Then you could say also "il calar della luna" , using the verb "calare" , litterally "to lower" , as "to set"  in this case. 
Reguarding your spelling about the root of "tramonto"  maybe it could become from latin  "ultra montes" , so the right preposition should be  "beyond" mountains.
I hope this can help you. 
Ciao 
Vittoro52


----------



## Elisa68

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Hi Erick
> You left us the chance to be poetic, right? Then you could say also "il calar della luna" , using the verb "calare" , litterally "to lower" , as "to set" in this case.
> Reguarding your spelling about the root of "tramonto" maybe it could become from latin "ultra montes" , so the right preposition should be "beyond" mountains.
> I hope this can help you.
> Ciao
> Vittoro52


Yes Vittorio!!! _Calare della luna_ è bellissimo e davvero molto poetico. Deve essere il cielo di Roma....


----------



## erick

fredericks said:
			
		

> ok...allora ti correggo ancora qualcosina


Grazie Fredericks, sono _sempre_ felice quando gli italiani madrelingua mi correggano. <-- (giusto usare il congiuntivo?)


			
				Elisa said:
			
		

> Yes Vittorio!!! Calare della luna è bellissimo e davvero molto poetico. Deve essere il cielo di Roma....


Grazie Vittorio e Elisa.  Vittorio mi piace la tua suggestione «il calar della luna».  Poi, domani vi mostrerò in PM perché ho chiesto questa traduzione.


----------



## lsp

erick said:
			
		

> Grazie Fredericks, sono _sempre_ felice quando gli italiani madrelingua mi correggano. <-- (giusto usare il congiuntivo?)


 Solo se lo fanno i madrelingua  ?


----------



## Alfry

erick said:
			
		

> Grazie Fredericks, sono _sempre_ felice quando gli italiani madrelingua mi correggano. <-- (giusto usare il congiuntivo?)


 
non penso ci voglia il congiuntivo.

sono sempre felice quando gli italiani madrelingua mi correggono... c'è una flusso logico

quando gli italiani madrelingua mi correggono ->conseguenza sono sempre felice

alternative:

sarei felice (dubbio/speranza) se/qualora gli italiani madrelingua mi correggessero.

Giusto lsp?


----------



## erick

Ho un documento nel mio computer in cui accumulo le risposte utiliti, e per essere sicuro uso solo quelle scritte dalla gente madrelingua.  Se imparassi una regola o una parola scoretta probabilmente l'userei per un lungo tempo.


			
				Alfry said:
			
		

> non penso ci voglia il congiuntivo.  sono sempre felice quando gli italiani madrelingua mi correggono... c'è una flusso logico


Quindi userei: "sono felice che + congiuntivo." ma
"Sono felice _quando_ + indicativo"?

Grazie


----------



## Alfry

esatto

1) sono felice che tu sia felice - I'm happy that you are happy

2) sono felice quando sei felice - I'm happy when you are happy 

they are different even though they seem to be similar.

1) I am happy because you are happy
2) I become happy when I see that you are happy too


----------



## V52

Dear Erick 
A few more corrections, however your "construction" in italian is  very good!



			
				erick said:
			
		

> Ho un documento nel mio computer in cui accumulo le risposte utili, e per essere sicuro uso solo quelle scritte dalla gente madrelingua. Se imparassi una regola o una parola scorretta probabilmente l'userei per lungo tempo.
> 
> 
> Quindi userei: "sono felice che + congiuntivo." ma
> "Sono felice _quando_ + indicativo"?
> 
> Yes Erick you pointed out the difference.
> 
> And.. correct my English if  it is necessary.
> Ciao
> Vitt52


----------



## fredericks

Alfry said:
			
		

> non penso ci voglia il congiuntivo.



come sarebbe "non penso"...scusa la domanda...ma non sei italiano?


----------



## silvietta

erick said:
			
		

> Grazie Fredericks, sono _sempre_ felice quando gli italiani madrelingua mi correggano. <-- (giusto usare il congiuntivo?)
> 
> Grazie Vittorio e Elisa. Vittorio mi piace il tuo suggerimento  «il calar della luna». Poi, domani vi mostrerò in PM perché ho chiesto questa traduzione.


 

right Erick che+congiuntivo = che i madrelingua mi correggano
quando+indicativo = quando i madrelingua mi correggono
Silvia


----------



## stephenwallis

uinni said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry; a f*r*eudian slip of mine...


you missed the 'r' in Freudian. Unless you're were meaning some sort of slip you make while in battle (feud)  but then the correct form would surely be "feuding slip"

Named after Dr Sigmund Freud... where a "freudian slip" usually mean a slip of the tongue that reveals the speaker's true meaning or intention. e.g. "A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother."


----------



## Alfry

fredericks said:
			
		

> come sarebbe "non penso"...scusa la domanda...ma non sei italiano?


 
 a volte anche io ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## uinni

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Yes Vittorio!!! _Calare della luna_ è bellissimo e davvero molto poetico. Deve essere il cielo di Roma....


 

Hi!
Though that nice, "calare della luna" is somewhat ambiguos, as for the moon it mainly stands for the phase in which the moon starts disappearing slice after slice after being crescent...


----------



## fredericks

Alfry said:
			
		

> a volte anche io ho i miei dubbi.



...come ti capisco...


----------



## erick

Ciao Ragazzi, ho ancora qualche domanda su questo argomento, e adesso che l'avete visto potete immaginare meglio cosa intendevo dire.  Per favore lasciamo tutte queste risposte collegate in questo thread.  Dai PM:


			
				silvietta said:
			
		

> E' meraviglioso! E' una cosa tanto bella che _tramonto ne sminuisce la poesia_, usa il suggerimento di Vittorio, "calar della luna" è perfetto per queste poetiche immagini!
> "E mentre la luna calava fino a divenire un tutt'uno con il mare _io ne udii l'assordante silenzio_"


Grazie Silvia per i complimenti.  Belle le tue parole ma non riesco a capire la parte in arancia: perché usi il passato remoto di udire?  Credo di avere bisogno di una spiegazione o una traduzione di queste parti sopra...





			
				uinni said:
			
		

> _Porcapaletta!!!!_  Spero di poterne ammirare uno così anch'io!!!


Cosa vuol dire Porcapaletta?  E' come dire «caspita», immagino, ma...?


			
				Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Bello da impazzire!
> Io sceglierei tra:
> "Luna che cala tra le palme"
> "Tramondo della Luna tra le palme
> "Palme al calare della Luna"
> "Palme al tramonto della Luna"


Abbiamo ancora dei suggerimenti belli.  Vittorio volevi dire «Tramonto» della Luna?  Perché si scrive «la Luna» con la maiuscola?
Edit: 





			
				Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> "Piccola strada delle bici" si dice "pista ciclabile".


Volevo aggiungere questa traduzione perché è molto utile!


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Cosa vuol dire Porcapaletta? E' come dire «caspita», immagino, ma...?


Sì; è un modo per censurarne uno più "spinto" (che non riporto  ).


----------



## erick

Posso chiedere ancora un po' d'aiuto con la traduzione di quel parte scritta da Silvietta?


			
				silvietta said:
			
		

> E' meraviglioso! E' una cosa tanto bella che _tramonto ne sminuisce la poesia_, usa il suggerimento di Vittorio, "calar della luna" è perfetto per queste poetiche immagini!
> "E mentre la luna calava fino a divenire un tutt'uno con il mare _io ne udii l'assordante silenzio_"


----------



## V52

erick said:
			
		

> Posso chiedere ancora un po' d'aiuto con la traduzione di quel parte scritta da Silvietta?


  &quot;Io ne udii l'assordante silenzio &quot;  = &quot;I could hear its deafening silence&quot;   Ciao  VItt52


----------



## silvietta

erick said:
			
		

> Posso chiedere ancora un po' d'aiuto con la traduzione di quel parte scritta da Silvietta?


 
Scusa Erick se arrivo un po' tardi. Il passato remoto è usato qui per motivazioni poetiche. Per quanto riguarda la traduzione quella di Vittorio è perfetta (come sempre!) 
Silvia


----------

